# Pandorum (2009)



## Rodders (Aug 28, 2009)

*Pandorum. Any interest.*

Pandorum trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies

I've not seen any posts on this. It stars Dennis Quaid (great actor IMO) and is set on a pretty cool starship judging from the trailers. Apprarently, the ship is full of colonists from a dying earth. The crew wake up, but do not remember anything. Oh, and there's something with then. 

Obviously the first thing i thought of was Event Horizon (which i actually enjoyed.)

Anyway, what do you think.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Pandorum. Any interest.*

Come on. Is there seriously no interest in this?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Pandorum. Any interest.*

Well there'll probably be a bit more interest when people have seen it 

But yes, I am looking forward to watching it and it does have a very similar look to Event Horizon which did the whole "Haunted House in Space" idea quite well. My only issue (and I confess I've only seen the teaser trailer) is how they cope with a larger cast. Event Horizon was suspenseful because it had a minimal crew inside a very large ship so I'm not sure whether there will be larger numbers of people in Pandorum?


----------



## Rodders (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Pandorum. Any interest.*

From what i've seen it's just the three or four.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Pandorum. Any interest.*

Just 3 or 4 colonists & crew? 
That can't be right - unless the story is "Where's everyone else?" - the ship looked much bigger than that in the trailer.

It's going to be difficult to maintain suspense with such a short number of characters as usual modus operandi on these types of films is kill someone off relatively early on. 



Spoiler



and from what spoilers I have heard, this happens in here too


 
Anyway it looks visually interesting - I just hope it's a bit more than just an Event Horizon copycat movie.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Pandorum. Any interest.*

LOL. 3 or 4 crew wake up. The colonists are in some sort of sleep.


----------



## Highlander II (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Pandorum. Any interest.*

I saw this over the weekend.  While it's not a bad story, it's insanely slow.  And really freakin' loud.  Hollywood needs to realize that incidental music does NOT have to be 2x's as loud as the dialogue.  

Back to the movie - I won't talk about the plot until more folks jump in, but, it was okay, if slightly predictable.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Pandorum. Any interest.*

Worth the price of a ticket?


----------



## Heebie (Feb 18, 2010)

I don’t normally go around plugging movies (okay, I did it for the film adaptation of Stephen King’s The Mist, but apart from that – no). Peoples’ tastes are usually too diverse for me to recommend something that everyone will like. I’ve tried talking about it to some of my mates, but no one seems to have heard of it (this is the zombie movie ‘Fido’ all over again!).

But I watched the sci-fi/horror film Pandorm last night and it completely blew me away. I just added to my Lovefilm rental list because it was sci-fi, but its premise sounded more like a B-movie. I couln’t believe how good the special effects were, plus good acting, no completely ‘dumb blondes’ running back into the house when chased by the serial killer, plus it had a few good plot twists.

If you’re looking for a film that’s a cross between Event Horizon and Alien, you could certainly do a lot worse (and now’s the time I tell you it didn’t do that well at the Box Office, meaning any possible sequel is highly unlikely – damn-it!)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1188729/

Anyway, am I the only one to worship this seemingly undiscovered gem?


----------



## BookStop (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't seen Pandorum yet, but I've thought about it. I don't get much of a chance to rent these days, but on your recommendation I am going to try it  I've just heard of Fido but can't find it in my vid store. I was going to get it off of itunes but I wasn't sure it was worth it. You liked Fido, eh?


----------



## Heebie (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, I loved it - a perfect blend of sci-fi and horror. I would highly recommend it (although I accept no responsibility for wasting 1 hr 40 minutes of your life if you absolutely hated it).

Yes, I also loved Fido. It was like Shaun of the Dead...only funny *meow!*


----------



## BookStop (Feb 18, 2010)

What about the r rating? As full of gore as Shaun? (one of my favorite movies, btw *hiss*)


----------



## Heebie (Feb 18, 2010)

BookStop said:


> What about the r rating? As full of gore as Shaun? (one of my favorite movies, btw *hiss*)


 
Yes, I know I'm in the minority when it comes to my opinion of Shaun.  And I claim to be a hard-core, Romeroesque zombie-film loving geek.  I just thought it was a missed opportunity (loved Spaced though).

As for the gore in Pandorum...hmm...tough one.  Shaun had a couple of what I'd call very gory moments, whereas Pandorum has a lot of more horrible moments.  It kind of reminded me of the 'attack scenes' in 28 Days/Weeks Later, i.e. innocent people getting mobbed and fast edits to show you the terror rather than one long shot of a man getting torn in half when hanging out of a pub's window.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 18, 2010)

This movie is highly underrated, IMO;
Its good, solid, Scifi, some horror, a bit of gore (but not excessive), some plot twists (that I didn't see coming), some suspense, a bit of chasing around...
...real actors, real sets, appropriate (minimal) use of CG...
I recommend it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Heebie (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Joe said:


> This movie is highly underrated, IMO;
> Its good, solid, Scifi, some horror, a bit of gore (but not excessive), some plot twists (that I didn't see coming), some suspense, a bit of chasing around...
> ...real actors, real sets, appropriate (minimal) use of CG...
> I recommend it.
> ...


 
Yup, that just about sums it up.

I was thinking I was the only person who had seen it!


----------



## Rodders (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't yet seen this, but i want to.


----------



## Heebie (Feb 18, 2010)

Rodders said:


> I haven't yet seen this, but i want to.


 
One of us!  One of us!  Be one of us!


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2010)

It's out to buy on DVD. I had never heard of it until I saw this thread, but I'll try and rent it now.


----------



## ktabic (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd never heard of this until it came up as a recommendation on Lovefilm. I though it was going to be rather dodgy, but turned out pretty good.


----------



## Heebie (Feb 25, 2010)

ktabic said:


> I'd never heard of this until it came up as a recommendation on Lovefilm. I though it was going to be rather dodgy, but turned out pretty good.


 
Yeah, that's what happened for me.  I spend my life cursing Lovefilm and their (alleged) recommendations.  But, as you say, for once they got it right.


----------



## ktabic (Feb 25, 2010)

Thought I had posted something about Pandorum before


----------

